# Coilover install question.



## dspeir (Sep 23, 2013)

Just received my ksport coils. They are different than what Im used to working with. Noticed there isnt a how to on here for install, but I just wondering when everyone says to remove the OEM top hat to install on the coil do you have to compress the factory spring in order to remove it? Thanks!

Dakota


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

yes. cause the spring in under pressure even when the assm is off the car.


----------

